# Shopsmith ER-10 tail stock centers



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Was looking at a 1952 Shopsmith ER-10 for sale. The tail stock center point was solid or not free spinning. Can you tell me if it's suppose to turn. Seems to me if it doesn't turn, the wood stock spinning would heat up and burn. Does the tail stock point require a bearing for free spinning. Or, is it only to be lubricated to prevent burning the wood.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

An old lathe from the 50's or early 60's that I had was also a dead, non revolving center. I greased it and it worked fine. I now have a machine with a live center.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Dead centers work just fine, and have for hundreds (thousands?) of years. Wax (wood lathe) or oil (metal lathe) the tip now and then and it will be fine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

My 10ER has a female morse taper #2 in the stationary tailstock. I would think that the one you are considering has one also. I use a regular live center with a #2 morse taper on mine.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The guy has two 'Shopsmith V' that he's not willing to sell. This Shopsmith ER-10 he said he bought several year ago and has not used it yet, and he was going to clean it up and paint it but never got around to it. He's asking a firm $200… The 1/2 hp motor runs, the pulley clutch is froze (sitting on the table under the motor), The features it has but I would not use because I already have separate machines for are,- Jointer (cutting blades good but jointer table is cracked),-Drum Sander (rubber drum is dried up and cracking),- Drill Press (has a good chuck),- Table Saw (table and fence is good and has both blade throat plates, regular and dado), Mortising adapter is missing but has 1/4 and 3/8 mortise bits… I would only be using it for a extra lathe and use the mortising options…. I told the guy I'd pass for now and think it over.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm also waiting on another used lathe a freind of mine has, that I already said I'd buy. It's setting in a garage about 250 miles from me, but he won't be able to get it to me for another month or so.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know the dead center is ok to use with wax or oil.


----------



## Samdog (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an ER. I use it only for a lathe. Live centers with a no.2 morse taper are available. Penn State and other companies have the centers and also have adapters to add accessories such as chucks and mandrels to fit the ER.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a Shopsmith ER and used a live center in the Morse taper. You can easily find the even on EBay.


----------

